# 66 Lemans fuel line routing



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Does anybody have a photo of the proper fuel line routing....

Fuel pump to carb ......only.....on a 66 Lemans with AC and the return line...

I have the correct new steel lines I believe but like to see one correctly routed

Some 66 or 67 AC cars may be similar....but tri power probably different and that is all I can find...

Factory diagrams not real clear.....

Thanks!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

If I had a photo, I'd post it for you. Surprised no one has responded yet.

Have you tried the PY forum? You might luck out there.

Pontiac - Street - PY Online Forums


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks 421... May have to, ...no luck so far.


----------

